# Comments on Solid Gold Seameal



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Any experiences with this product? I've been using it for a few months, it seems as though people I talk to IRL swear by it as a supplement. I don't see it referred to much on internet boards, though.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody, it that a type of kelp supplement? I give kelp as a micro neutrient supplement to my dogs & my horse.


----------



## Linda Graffis (Mar 29, 2006)

*Solid Gold Seameal*

*Woody,

I fed Solid Gold for a long time to my dogs and was very pleased with it. The only reason I changed was because the distributor moved and I couldn't get it any more. Seameal (IMO) is an excellent supplement. It will also put a coat on your dog that makes it look like you hot waxed him. I still feed it although I am feeding another dry food. Give it a try, I think you'll be pleased. 8) *


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Jones said:


> Woody, it that a type of kelp supplement? I give kelp as a micro neutrient supplement to my dogs & my horse.


It does contain kelp. I give kelp too, Anne, for the minerals and iodine.

I have not heard anything negative about SeaMeal. I would probably be careful with giving it along with any vitamin/mineral-fortified commercial food, in order to avoid overdoing any one item, since it contains vitamins and minerals.

I don't use it because it contains flax, which is a GREAT source of short-chain Omega-3 EFAs; some dogs are allergic to flax. Since I have dogs with allergies, I just don't give flax. But IMO, flax oil is another good supplement for most dogs.

(Long-chain Omega-3 EFAs, the ones human and canine diets are most deficient in, come from fish. But we are also deficient in the EFAs in flax, so it's a good thing for most individuals, IMO.)


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

I guess she's been on it for..about four months now. It's one of those things where she looks really healthy and sleek, coat-wise, but I've never really had anything to contrast it to. Wasn't sure if I was throwing money after something that wasn't really doing anything.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> I guess she's been on it for..about four months now. It's one of those things where she looks really healthy and sleek, coat-wise, but I've never really had anything to contrast it to. Wasn't sure if I was throwing money after something that wasn't really doing anything.


Well, if you stopped it you would still want to supplement with kelp or other seaweed product, probably, and also the flax, since she's not allergic to it, so.......... since you have it!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Anne, yes, i think Solid Gold markets it to horse owners as well.

Linda, i think (?) you can order it online? I'm spoiled here in Minneapolis...we have a chain food outlet called \"Chuck and Don's Pet Food Outlet\" that is awesome. About ten locations, Solid Gold, Royal Canin, Innova, raw, RMBs, honest Kitchen, a rebate program (!), Orbees, Chuck-its, prongs, and coolest of all...all the employees are very, very knowledgeable. Even the college kids surprise you. One lady at the store I usually go to did SAR with her Rotts for while, etc. It's a good place to spend money, lots and lots of money. :lol:


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

I give Seameal to my dogs and have been pleased with the results


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I use kelp & alfalfa & salmon oil for the onegas


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I hear these strange little voices talking to me. We just had a conversation that went like this: 

ME: Why do dogs need a sea-weed supplement to their diet? It's not like they'd be eating that if they were living in the wild, right? 

LITTLE VOICE: No. They'd be getting similar nutritional benefit from eating the stomach of a bison, elk, Oprah, etc. 

ME: Oh...ok. Thanks for clearing that up.

LITTLE VOICE: Your gut looks big enough to feed a pack!

ME: Ok already. Shut up! 

LITTLE VOICE: No! YOU shut up!

ME: YOU shut up!

And so on and so on and so on..........


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Now, now, now...lots of BARF feeders supplement raw diets with fish oil and glucosamine, right?

I'm smiling as I write this. I would feed raw if I could. You all just need to understand that my wife would divorce me the first time my 14-month-old grabbed a hunk of lung out of Annie's dish and started gnawing on it himself. And Annie's laid-back enough to let him do it (and he's weird enough to enjoy it).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> I hear these strange little voices talking to me. We just had a conversation that went like this:
> 
> ME: Why do dogs need a sea-weed supplement to their diet? It's not like they'd be eating that if they were living in the wild, right? .......ME: YOU shut up!.....And so on and so on and so on..........


 :lol: :lol: 

I have meant for ages to mention this seemingly weird little thing about sea products.

You see, America's first dogs swam here from Europe in search of religious freedom. During the long trip, they became accustomed to feeding from the ocean, and (continued on page 2)

I am always surprised that more people don't ask this! I certainly ridiculed the whole idea until I read a *lot* of explanation.

Most of the minerals and fatty acids for which we eat and feed sea products and mixed tocopherals and some other additions are macro- or micronutrients that are gone from the modern unsupplemented diet for several reasons, including the fact that we don't feed the intestines, eyeballs, brains, etc., of prey to our dogs, and neither our dogs nor ourselves eat food grown in mineral-rich soil or animals fed with mineral-rich and multi-variety plants, growing shortly before they were chomped on.

Having read a lot of stuff about this issue, as I know have other members of the board, we could address each nutrient and the reason(s) for the need to supplement with it, and I'm always happy to do that -- anything to use as an excuse for not doing my real work!

Just bring it up! :lol: :lol:


----------

